# work permit



## tapsmatenga (Apr 8, 2014)

hie all

I just want to ask if it is possible for Home Affairs to waiver one of the work permit requirements and how the process of applying for a waiver. My employer does not want me to put the newspaper advert because they will start receiving unnecessary applications. that it the only thing i am short of otherwise i got all the requirements. 
i also want to know the time scales if i go the waiver option. 

Any advice will be much appreciated 

Kind regards


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Currently this is still in the regulations and you have to do it. If you could prove that you didn't need to prove that a South African cannot be found, you would be applying for a Quota or Exceptional Skills Work Permit.

Just run the advert and do what every other company does - ignore the other applications and find good reasons why you are better.

PS: This does not constitute legal advice and is purely an observation, served as opinion.


----------



## tapsmatenga (Apr 8, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> Currently this is still in the regulations and you have to do it. If you could prove that you didn't need to prove that a South African cannot be found, you would be applying for a Quota or Exceptional Skills Work Permit.
> 
> Just run the advert and do what every other company does - ignore the other applications and find good reasons why you are better.
> 
> PS: This does not constitute legal advice and is purely an observation, served as opinion.


No problem I understand. The employer agreed to put new advert and I'm nt sure how long does an advert take to be published. I heard the new laws are coming into effect on 1 June and my worry is if I submit a week before 1 June and it reaches the head office after 1 june for capturing the will reject it


----------

